# Bigos - old Polish meal



## Kasia (Jan 9, 2010)

*Bigos - stewed dish made of sauerkraut *







Ingredients:
• 1 kg white cabbage, 35.27 oz
• 500 g sauerkraut , 17.63 oz
• 250 g pork on the bone, 8.81 oz 
• 200 g sausage, 7 oz
• 1 onion 
• 2 tablespoons oil 
• 4 tablespoons tomato paste 
• seasoning: salt, pepper, allspice, bay leaf

Performance: 
Cut white cabbage into strips, rinse and toss into the pot. Rinse the pork on the bone and put the whole into the pot with white cabbage, add the allspice, bay leaf, salt, pepper, pour all the water and boil it for about 30 min.

Then rinse the sauerkraut, pour water and cook until soft. When sauerkraut will be soft, drain it and thrown it into the pot with white cabbage, meanwhile removing pork bone from the pot. Mix together the cabbage and cook. Dice the onion and fry to a golden color in oil. Peel pork from the bone and cut it into cubes, dice the sausage too. All add to the onions and fry. At the end of cooking, add the tomato paste and mix it with meat. 

Combine prepared meat with boiling cabbage. Mix everything together and cook for about 20 minutes even at a time while stirring.

It tastes great with Polish Bread. I'm waiting for some questions

www.foodfrompoland.blogspot.com


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 22, 2010)

Gee, how did I ever misse this post. I strongly recomend this dish for anybody who likes cabage. It might be more of a winter dish but it is wonderfull.There are as many recipes for this as there are cooks, I make mine diferently but the idea is the same. I strongly recomend you people take a notice of this.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow! Real Polish cooking! I am in heaven. I have been looking to find more than just my family's recipes!  This looks great!  

Definately a winter or rainy-day dish Charlie!


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, I only wish I found this recipe when it was first posted.


----------



## Claire (May 1, 2010)

I have to laugh at this one!  Annually, during the coldest months of the year, I make halupke, guampke, whatever you want to call it, my version of stuffed cabbage leaves.  I make tons of it, and with some of the leftovers I chop the rolls, add some saurkraut, and basically come up with a soup that is ... well, this.  I started doing it when I met a friend who pretty much lives on soups and stews.  She is a shut in once I brought her some cabbage rolls and she told me she loved the "juice" ... so I started adding more to the sauce and making her a soup of it.  It became a hit, not just with her, but with my husband and me as well.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2010)

This was one of my favorite meals growing up.  My Dad had a few changes however....he used a can of tomatoes instead of the tomato paste, and he always added a grated potato to the mix.  Often he would use pork spare ribs, for the added flavor of all those bones.  Now I'm soooooo hungry for this.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Kayelle, Merry Christmas

Tell me how to make it.  If you love it, I'm sure I would too.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 23, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> This was one of my favorite meals growing up.  My Dad had a few changes however....he used a can of tomatoes instead of the tomato paste, and he always added a grated potato to the mix.  Often he would use pork spare ribs, for the added flavor of all those bones.  Now I'm soooooo hungry for this.


I'm with your dad's approach in that I prefer this dish with a little thicker gravy / sauce (which is what the grated potatoes provide).  Caught between Poland and Hungary my relatives were more partial to the reddening agent and flavor provided by paprika rather than tomatoes.


----------



## Kasia (Jan 15, 2011)

**

I can do it "Step by Step" if you want.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 15, 2011)

Step by step is great idea.


----------



## Kasia (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm going to do it in saturday. ok?


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## Kasia (Jan 16, 2011)

**

I will do it especially for you in this weekend or even early. I hope that you try it too.


----------



## Kasia (Jan 22, 2011)

*Recipe once again - Bigos*

 
_Hi! I've just finished ! I'm waiting for questions. I hope that this recipe is quite clear. _ 
Ingredients: 
0.5 kg sauerkraut, 
0.5 kg of white cabbage-about half a small head, 
1 onion, 
2 stock cubes, 
3 tablespoons of tomato puree, 
3 sausages, 
seasonings: salt, pepper,
 
Method: 
 
Pour water and sauerkraut cook until tender for 15 min.
 
Cut white cabbage.
 
Then pour over the cabbage with water and cook until tender, about 15 minutes.
 
After cooking, drain the sauerkraut.
 
Drain the cabbage white too.
 
Put into the pot drained sauerkraut and cabbage white.
 
Pour water and cook. Then, when the cabbage begins to boil, add the stock cubes.
 
Chop the onion.
 
Sausage peeled and cut into cubes.
 
Then fry sliced sausage in oil.
 
For the fried sausage add diced onion and cook until the onion until golden brown.
 
Then add the tomato puree and mix thoroughly.
 
Add to boiling cabbage, fried sausage, onions, and puree.
 
Mix everything together thoroughly, seasoning with salt and pepper to taste and cook for about 10 minutes.
 
That's all.


----------

